# Bluegills??



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Does anyone have any good recipes for bluegills? Any diffferent ways of frying or baking etc. A buddy and I really got into em last weekend and I would like to cook'em up for the Daytona 500 party this weekend!
Thanks!


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

dblkluk, There is nothing better than pan frying them, I just can't find a better way to make them. I just use Fry Magic or any type of coating that fits your taste buds. If you have a iron skillet get it as hot as it gets throw the oil or butter in and the coated fish, let them cook for 15 sec each side then pull them out and bring the pan back down to med. heat to finish them off. Sorry its not a recipe but thats what I do.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Kinda late...but I have always done this with blugills. I gut and scale them and then cut off all the fins. I then stuff the body with onions, peppers, tomatoes, anything you like. I then wrap them tight in foil and put them on the grill. They take about 20 to 30 minutes depending upon the temp. Once they are done the backbone peels right out. Delicious!!! Lots of work but well worth it.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I do the same thing only leave the fins on. they are attached to the bones and put right out when the fish is done.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fish Fry...

I cooked some crappies the other day and it was awesome!

Used Cajun Shore lunch and fried them up till they were golden brown. While they were cooling I sprinkled a little parmesan cheese and black pepper on top... I wished I had more!


----------

